# kleinen Web-/Javaserver in eigenes Programm einbinden?



## wildboy (10. Feb 2005)

Hi!
Ich baue gerade an einem Projekt bei dem ich das Interface per HTML Seiten und Webbrowser realisieren will. Weiterhin habe ich überlegt, daß eine Einbindung von Servelts und JSPs zu diesem Zwecke sehr praktisch wäre.

Soweit so gut...doch wie realisiere ich das am besten? Ich bräuchte also einen möglichst kleinen (will dem user ja auch keinen riesen server auf seinem rechner laufen lassen) Webserver, den ich direkt in mein Programm einbinden kann. Die Server die ich gefunden habe ließen sich auch nur extern starten und nicht direkt in mein programm einbinden.

Hat jemand von euch ne Idee?

Gruß und THX for Help  
wildboy


----------



## DP (10. Feb 2005)

keine ahnung, such mal hier im forum, da wurde neulich eine lösung genannt, die sich sogar inkl. datenbank von cd starten lässt.

finde ich so auf die schnelle nicht mehr.

cu


----------



## Bleiglanz (10. Feb 2005)

jetty ?


----------



## wildboy (12. Feb 2005)

Hi!
Danke erstmal für euer Tipps!   

Der Jetty hört sich wirklich super an und scheint genau das zu sein was ich brauche. Ich habe mir den also mal gezogen und bin jetzt am probieren.

Hat jemand von euch mit dem jetty schon erfahrung? Ich sitze jetzt schon den ganzen Tag und probiere mich dumm und dämlich. Ich habe den jetty mit dem codebeispiel auf der jetty homepage eingebunden:


```
Server server = new Server();
server.addListener(":8080");
ServletHttpContext context = (ServletHttpContext)
server.getContext("/");
context.addServlet("/Servlet/","test.Servlet1");
server.start();
```

Im Ordner "/Servlet/" habe ich ein einfaches helloworld servlet, doch sobald ich den Server starte bekomme ich:


```
org.mortbay.util.MultiException[java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: test.Servlet1]
```

Weiß jemand wo mein Fehler liegt?

Gruß
wildboy ;-)


----------



## Bleiglanz (14. Feb 2005)

muss wohl eher /test/Servlet1.class vorhanden sein

=> Context ist der URL aufruf, völlig belanglos fürs Finden von Klassen

test/Servlet.class muss im Classpath deines Programms liegen...


----------

